# Kitchen Island and Range $$$$$$$



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

When you spent all the money on knives and need a little something to cook on.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


here is the link http://www.restart.it/index.php?lang=en


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 23, 2012)

I heard that Electrolux recently introduced a home range/oven at $100,000.00 usd. It has it's own vacuum sealers,etc. but otherwise I can't figure out why it's so expensive. 
You should see some of the stuff I've cooked on in people's homes. Their kitchens cost triple what my house costs(easily) and have never been used(by the owner)
when you turn on an oven and get that "new oven smell" knowing the client has lived there for almost 2 years........
.....man am I in the wrong line of work.


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow - what's some ostentatiousismo if ever I saw. Here's my humble cooking rig and I got the range and hood for $800 already set up for propane. I had to tear it down, clean it and reassemble it, but it was worth it IMO.











And part of my tool kit -


----------



## ecchef (Oct 1, 2012)

Mike9 said:


>



If I had a buck for every day I spent behind one of those.......:fanning:


----------



## markenki (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, looks great, Mike! Nice knives, too.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 1, 2012)

I think that looks awesome, Mike.

I'm planning a modest renovation of my new place right now (including the kitchen), and am shocked at how much appliances go for...


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got it from my local buy/sell paper and was the first caller with cash, a truck and 2 strong young backs. That was 1997 and the only thing I need are three fresh bricks under the flat top. Otherwise it's a great running unit. I can only think of one mod I would (or will) do to it. The controls for the salamander are high/low/off. I'd like to get some that work like an infinite switch with a smooth taper to control the heat under that beast.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 1, 2012)

Daaaamn, Mike! I would not mind having that range and hood. Well, I guess I wouldn't mind also having a house to put it in.


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 1, 2012)

I've cooked in alot of ridiculous kitchens in crazy expensive houses for caterings, and I don't like it. If I had the money, that right there is how I would do it, good work!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful, Mike!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 1, 2012)

steeley said:


> When you spent all the money on knives and need a little something to cook on.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Holy damn.... that kitchen is my dream.


----------



## eddiecharete (Dec 28, 2016)

There are many kitchen fads which kitchen remodelling services claim that will be out of style like the vessel sink though they look chic, pull-out racks, solid surface back splash and huge kitchens. 
Having a kitchen island adds to great storage, display and functionality. From mobile to seating area kitchen islands they would definitely be a bonus for your kitchen needs. It adds to storage are in addition to your kitchen cabinetry. They are perfect for kids. Having extra seating is a major asset. It you can afford a movable kitchen island it adds to the versatility. It would allow you additional amenities at your island.The material options for an island are endless whether it is for utilitarian purposes or as show stopper of the kitchen. Check this beautiful kitchen island image I found at


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 28, 2016)

I am guessing since there is a sink on that island that it is not moveable. And fully agree with daveb that it looks like spam. The island isn't even beautiful the granite and cabinets are pretty plain. It's 'nice', but I would not call it beautiful. And the sink is tiny -- why so small when there was so much surface area available? A sink that is more functional would have been nice.

the wall tile looks good, and so does the flooring. the cabinet guy needs to come back and install the pulls/ handles... :biggrin:


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mike9 said:


> Wow - what's some ostentatiousismo if ever I saw. Here's my humble cooking rig and I got the range and hood for $800 already set up for propane. I had to tear it down, clean it and reassemble it, but it was worth it IMO.



Curious, since most commercial stoves are not insulated how did you get around that and the insurance issue?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 4, 2017)

bear1889 said:


> Curious, since most commercial stoves are not insulated how did you get around that and the insurance issue?



It appears that his member status isn't in good standing so he won't be able to comment. I must say though the as nice as those La Cornue ranges are I'd be pretty happy outfitting my home kitchen with a commercial-style setup similar to mike9 even if I had the budget to go all out (i kinda prefer the commercial utilitarian look versus over the top aesthetics)


----------



## inzite (Jan 5, 2017)

having just finish redoing my kitchen in new home, they do indeed cost $$$$! but as with tanner, i like the industrial look pairing with something homey and clean!


----------

